# Master Edition High End Feeder



## angel-daddy (5. Februar 2007)

Hallo,
die o.g. Rute ist relativ neu auf dem Markt, und interessiert mich!

Hat jemand von euch schon so eine?
Wenn ja kann er mir bitte seine Erfahrungen mitteilen?

Hier ist mal ein Link mit Beschreibung

http://cgi.ebay.de/Master-Edition-H...3QQihZ015QQcategoryZ56742QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Vielen Dank


----------



## Adrian* (5. Februar 2007)

*AW: Master Edition High End Feeder*

Habe vor einigen Monaten einen Praxissbericht über die Ruten in nem Programheft von Sänger gelesen.
Also ich finde diese Ruten rein von Optischer her geil! Ich bin sicher das die Ruten ganz gut sind! 
Allerdings sind die mir zu Teuer, ich glaub im Laden sollen die bis zu 250euro Kosten!?
Werde die aber auf jedenfall im Auge behalten!


----------



## Abramis_brama (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: Master Edition High End Feeder*

Moin!
Die Ruten sind der Oberhammer! Habe die Rute bis jetzt 2 mal gefischt und bin begeistert!


----------



## Ulli3D (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: Master Edition High End Feeder*

Habe die Rute mal in der Hand gehabt und mich darin verliebt. Die ist sowas von sensibel. Bei der Demo hat der Vertreter die Rutenspitze an seinen Hals gehalten und ich konnte jedes Wort, das er sprach, im Blank fühlen.

Ist natürlich nicht gerade ein Billigteil, steht aber auf meiner Wunschliste für dieses Jahr ganz oben, allerdings in 4,20 m.

Der Blank ist übrigens so schlank, man glaubt die 250 g erstmal nicht, aber ich hab schon mit einigen gesprochen, die sie zum Brandungsangeln nehmen.


----------



## Toni_1962 (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: Master Edition High End Feeder*



Adrian* schrieb:


> Habe vor einigen Monaten einen Praxissbericht über die Ruten in nem Programheft von Sänger gelesen.


 
Habe diesen Bericht in dem Prospekt auch gelesen, nur er ist eben von Sänger für sein eigenes produkt geschrieben.
Die Rute interessiert mich auch, besonders auch wegen des möglichen hohen Wurfgewichts.


----------



## angel-daddy (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: Master Edition High End Feeder*

Hallo zusammen,
danke erstmal für eure Antworten. Falls ich mal die Gelegenheit habe diese Rute zu testen oder aber ich sie mir kaufe, werde ich berichten!

Bis dann Martin


----------



## Ulli3D (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: Master Edition High End Feeder*

Ich hab sie seit gestern :vik: und warte nun auf etwas weniger Regen um sie zu testen.


----------



## angel-daddy (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: Master Edition High End Feeder*

Hallo Uli,
Glückwunsch!
Berichte mal später
Wo hast Du sie gekauft, und vor allen Dingen für wieviel? (wenn ich fragen darf)

Gruß Martin


----------



## Ulli3D (18. Mai 2007)

*AW: Master Edition High End Feeder*

Hallo Martin,

gekauft wurde die beim Tackle-Dealer meines Vertrauens, Angelsport-Gebhard in Bonn, da hab ich sie auch das erste Mal gesehen und befummelt, als der Sänger Vertreter die vorstellte. Wie sagt man, Liebe auf den ersten Blick und Betatscher :l (Rutenpetting ist geil  )

Zum Preis kann ich jetzt wirklich nichts sagen, da die beste aller Ehefrauen sie mir geschenkt hat. Aus Erfahrung weiß ich aber, das die Preise sehr konkurrenzfähig sind.

Gruß 
Ulli


----------



## Edik (20. August 2009)

*AW: Master Edition High End Feeder*

Nabend,

habe eine Rute mit der gleichen Bezeichnung, und auch von Sänger, bei Askari gefunden. Die hat aber eine WG von 180 - 200 g und T-Länge von 136, sie hat auch ein geringeres Gewicht.
Kennt jemand diese Rute von Askari?

Ich habe mir am Wochenende die in oberen Beiträgen beschriebene Rute gekauft, jedoch für einen fast doppelten Preis. Kann mir denn jemand sagen ob ich mit der Rute von Askari genau so gut bedient wäre?

Vielen Dank


----------



## Edik (20. August 2009)

*AW: Master Edition High End Feeder*

Hat sich schon erledigt, habe den Unterschied gefunden.


----------



## HirRscH (21. August 2009)

*AW: Master Edition High End Feeder*

Also ich hab die Rute auch schon inner Hand gehabt und auch damit geworfen und muss sagen das ist echt n geiles Teil, wenn ich mir ne neue Feederrute kaufe, dann die.

Gruß HirRscH


----------



## Edik (21. August 2009)

*AW: Master Edition High End Feeder*



HirRscH schrieb:


> Also ich hab die Rute auch schon inner Hand gehabt und auch damit geworfen und muss sagen das ist echt n geiles Teil, wenn ich mir ne neue Feederrute kaufe, dann die.
> 
> Gruß HirRscH



Nabend,

meist du denn die von Askari oder die mit 250 g WG? Habe heute die Rute bekommen (250 WG) und bin einfach nur begeistert. 
Ich glaube ich schlafe heute mit ihr


----------



## HirRscH (22. August 2009)

*AW: Master Edition High End Feeder*

xD ne ich meinte nich die von Askari


----------



## Marchhart (7. September 2009)

*AW: Master Edition High End Feeder*

Ich habe die von Askari, den einzigen Unterschied den ich feststellen konnte(abgesehen vom Wurfgewicht),ist, dass die Wechselspitzen nicht 120cm lang sind, sondern wie bei herkömmlichen Feederruten nur ca 40cm. Nehme mal an , dass das ein Vorgängermodell ist. Liege ich da richtig?


----------



## Ulli3D (7. September 2009)

*AW: Master Edition High End Feeder*

Also irgendwie kommt mir das komisch vor. Die 120g Version der High End Feeder ist erst 2008 auf den Markt gekommen und ich habe diese Version mit 40 cm Spitzen, außer bei Askari, noch nirgends gefunden. Zudem, wenn man mal googled, 200 € ist ein sehr guter Preis auf dem Markt, da kann man nichts für 1/3 anbieten, auch Askari nicht.


----------



## gründler (7. September 2009)

*AW: Master Edition High End Feeder*

.....


----------

